# www.drkarkovs-iqtest.com



## Plinius (31 August 2007)

ich habe mich jetzt über zwei stunden auf dieser und weiterer Internetseiten belesen, jedoch nur sehr pauschal gehaltene Antworten gefunden, weshalb ich mich hier nun an alle nutzer wende die mir persönlich helfen können. Mein Sohn har mich nach dieser Mail informiert, zuvor versuchte er das Problem alleine zu lösen.



> Sehr geehrte(r) (...),
> 
> Mit Verwunderung haben wir Ihren Schriftsatz erhalten.
> Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen dass der von Ihnen zugrunde liegende Sachverhalt nicht anwendbar ist.
> ...



so wie soll man da noch reagieren?


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: www.drkarkovs-iqtest.com*



Plinius schrieb:


> ich habe mich jetzt über zwei stunden auf dieser und weiterer Internetseiten belesen, jedoch nur sehr pauschal gehaltene Antworten gefunden,


das stimmt schlicht nicht.
sehr detaillierte Informationen sind in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden z.B  hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37
insbesondere hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


Plinius schrieb:


> so wie soll man da noch reagieren?


Einzelberatung  ist auf Grund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes verboten
weitere Infos 

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm
http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118788594816495/link308612A.html
Konkret  würde es ohnehin erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
und der Brief der VZ  
http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/31922A.rtf


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2007)

*AW: www.drkarkovs-iqtest.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> das stimmt schlicht nicht.


Jupp, die arme Mutter liest sich hier durch die vielen Beiträge, dafür :thumb:

sie schrieb auch nicht, dass es die Infos nicht *gibt*, sondern nur, dass sie diese nicht *fand*. 

 Wir dürfen manchmal - glaube ich - nicht vergessen, dass nicht alle sich hier so gut auskennen (und zurecht finden) wie wir. Dafür ist Deine Linksammlung 1a, dafür also auch an Dich :thumb:

Plinius: weniger ist manchmal mehr. Offenbar wurde denen eine Mail mit vielen Gründen für die Ablehnung des Vertrages geschickt. Falls das wieder mal passiert, hoffe ich auf einen Lerneffekt.


> Das Angebot ist auch räumlich insoweit mit dem Registrierungsformular
> verbunden, dass für den durchschnittlich intelligenten User keine Überraschung auftritt.


 :wall:

Ach so, sorry, der Sohn hat die Mail ja geschrieben.


----------

